# How i can remove slicer from my Google Sheet?



## shawnd (Dec 19, 2019)

I'm having the same problem.  I didn't intend to use the Slicer tool, but accidentally added it to a sheet.  I was able to delete it and figured all was well.  But one user that I share that spreadsheet with is on an older ipad and the most recent version of Google Sheets that his ipad can handle is not compatible with the Slicer tool.  Even though I deleted the slicer from the sheet, it is hanging on to some residual something and will not open that sheet now.

Please help us remove all reference to the slicer from that sheet?  I just don't know how to do it shy of remaking his sheet from scratch.


----------



## Bobjg (Dec 19, 2019)

A slicer is just another form of a filter once you delete it should not impact the worksheet. "_it is hanging on to some residual something and will not open that sheet now_", this is some other issue.


----------



## shawnd (Dec 19, 2019)

Sorry, but that is simply not how the ipad sees it.  This file worked fine until I added the slicer.  Deleting the slicer though does not correct the problem.


----------

